# Engineer Australia (EA) � One Stop solution with CDR & doc details



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

*Engineer Australia (EA) – One Stop solution with CDR & doc details*

It’s my time to give back to the forum team. Now that I am through with EA, I wish to share my experience. Also for further query feel free to contact me by sending private mail to my Expat forum account.

I applied through an agent since I felt few complication in my application with regard to my experience and since large volume of data need to be given, I felt a knowledgeable person need to review my doc before sending. After the process I felt the cost I paid is very high. Never mind, I got my EA assessment positive & moving forward.

Here is how it goes step wise:

1) IETLS score need to be ready with individual section score =>6 in all section. 
2) CDR report – 3 Career episode – each with 1500 words
3) Engineer Summary statement – which points details to your Career episode.
4) CDP – continues professional development – One page summary of your career from college to till date.
5) If you want ur experience to be assessed then keep ready the Skilled employment record excel doc
6) If you show experience then just sign nominated occupation declaration doc. (I missed it while submission & again EA requested this. Due to this my result got delayed by 1 months + spent extra cost)
7) Once you completed all the above, now you can fill your CDR application.
8) Fill CDR declaration page.
9) If you go through agent then fill agent nomination application.
10) Prepare your CV & keep it ready.
11) If you are ready with all the above now it’s time for supporting doc (physical work)
a. Degree scroll or academic testamur or convocation certificate (All names mentioned are telling the same certificate.)
b.	Academic transcript which upon request all college will give it.
c.	Passport bio data page with address page
d.	If you want EA to assess you experience then
i. Company joining letter
ii. Salary slip
iii. Form 16 (Income tax form)
iv. Company reliving letter if working in more than one company
v. Roles & responsibility in company letter head with your manager or HR signature(for each of company you worked- Must)
A.	If you not able to get this letter you can submitted a self affidavit but the chance of accepting & approval of self affidavit by EA depends on case officer & which company you worked & the corresponding nominated occupation for which you make the claim. You can try. But max try for company letter head, in very worst condition give this doc. When giving this affidavit submit the original (I submitted photocopy of this which was attested by notary & again EA requested original. Due to this my result got delayed by 1 months + spent extra cost)
vi. Any other doc such as promotion letter or doc to prove you worked in that company.
e.	The most important thing keep ready all the above mentioned ORIGINAL doc. Take it to photocopy shop & get it photocopied. 
f.	Once the ORIGINAL is photocopied give the photocopy to Notary & get it attested. Caution: when you don’t use original to photocopy it might create problem (In my case the case officer told one of the doc is photocopy of photocopy is attested by notary & he request to give photocopy of original which is attested by notary. Happens sometime. hence be cautious).
12) Once you are ready with all doc with notary signature (mentioned in point no. a-f), all the filled in application and print outs of doc (mentioned in point no. 2 to 10) you can pack it in an envelop & send it to EA.
13) Once you get acknowledgement from EA, then go to IDP or IELTS centre and pay the cost of sending original test report form of your IELTS to the EA. (TRF will be sent to EA directly by IDP or IELTS test centre.) 
14) With this you can sent mail to “[email protected]” with “Status” in subject of mail. You will get automated reply for EA about the timeline & when you application will be processed. 
15) Finally only thing now you can do is send out the mail to check status & wait patiently for reply from EA. (“He that can have patience can have what he will.” ― Benjamin Franklin) It took 6 months for me to get EA assessment (actually if with proper doc I could have got by 5 months.)

I hope I have touched all the point for EA. Hope it should help you. I wish you all the very best. 

Regards
Sateternal


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Appreciate that !!


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

sateternal said:


> It’s my time to give back to the forum team. Now that I am through with EA, I wish to share my experience. Also for further query feel free to contact me by sending private mail to my Expat forum account.
> 
> I applied through an agent since I felt few complication in my application with regard to my experience and since large volume of data need to be given, I felt a knowledgeable person need to review my doc before sending. After the process I felt the cost I paid is very high. Never mind, I got my EA assessment positive & moving forward.
> 
> ...


What is your occupation btw? Was it offshore or onshore? I heard onshore app would get thru faster but doubt it.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

sateternal said:


> It’s my time to give back to the forum team. Now that I am through with EA, I wish to share my experience. Also for further query feel free to contact me by sending private mail to my Expat forum account.
> 
> I applied through an agent since I felt few complication in my application with regard to my experience and since large volume of data need to be given, I felt a knowledgeable person need to review my doc before sending. After the process I felt the cost I paid is very high. Never mind, I got my EA assessment positive & moving forward.
> 
> ...






Very thorough email. 

I would like to add from my experience a few points:

To assess my experience, I submitted only the Roles & Responsibility letter in my company letter head. I got assessed for the 9.5 years out of 12 years I attempted. (I did not have Roles letter from company for first 2.5 years and I submitted a self affidavit. EA did not consider this experience). So Form-16, salary slip etc. are optional in my view

You need not wait for EA acknowledgement to ask IDP/BC to send TRF. You can send it in advance even before sending your CDR. I sent them 45 days in advance. Later called up EA after I received my acknowledgement to find out if my IELTS score has arrived. They confirmed that it had arrived and was archived in my file.

BTW... Please note that British council can send your TRF to three institutions outside India for FREE. You have to enter the addresses during application submission or on date of IELTS. IDP charges extra for this.


My two cents...


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi sateternal, thnx for your comments.
I don't understand what do you mean by point 6 ( If you show experience then just sign nominated occupation declaration doc.) I am applying under ET but I don't know what do you mean by this "nominated occupation declaration doc"?

Regarding IELTS, I have already authorized BC to forward the report to EA and according to the post track number it results delivered 1 week ago, while the assessment docs I am sending this monday. I think it doesn't create any problem to have sent the report before, does it?

Please, do you have any idea what makes a report fail, which are the reasons that one can get a negative assessment? This is the most important step and I really fear the outcome a lot.

Regards,

Good luck


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

enida said:


> Hi sateternal, thnx for your comments.
> I don't understand what do you mean by point 6 ( If you show experience then just sign nominated occupation declaration doc.) I am applying under ET but I don't know what do you mean by this "nominated occupation declaration doc"?
> 
> Regarding IELTS, I have already authorized BC to forward the report to EA and according to the post track number it results delivered 1 week ago, while the assessment docs I am sending this monday. I think it doesn't create any problem to have sent the report before, does it?
> ...


Point 6 :
Below is the declaration which i sent to EA.

"Date:
To whom it may concern
Ref: Contact ID: 

I confirm that I wish to be assessed in the nominated occupation of ________Engineer


Signature & Name"

Regard ur 2nd Q:
I hope Varuni have given details. Check this thread.

Regards ur 3rd Q:
I am not sure why it fails.But to get positive, Only thing is make sure u give max details, with proper details/data matching ur claim. Then for sure ur doc will be through.


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi set eternal,

Congrats for positive assessment. Could u please let me how many days it took to get assessment letter after CO allocation. Normally, the msa status shows so and so date applications are currently with assessing officer and outcome will be there in next 10 days. 

Currently the applications reached on 5th nov'12 are with CO. My application was reached on 10th nov,12. So when can I expect assessing letter. Should I call msa after 1 week to know the outcome


Thanks in advance,

Rp


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

rp10026391 said:


> Hi set eternal,
> 
> Congrats for positive assessment. Could u please let me how many days it took to get assessment letter after CO allocation. Normally, the msa status shows so and so date applications are currently with assessing officer and outcome will be there in next 10 days.
> 
> ...


in my case when the automated mail showed my submision dated.. after tat within 4 days i got reply. however they asked for clarification, then i submitted the clarified doc on monday & got +assessment by next monday.calling ea was taken care by my agent...


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks seteternal, 

In your first post, point 6 is bothering me. I think nominated occupation declaration is not required. No where in the booked and even in checklist it is mentioned that such declaration is required. I don't know how come the CO had asked in your case. Anybody from the forum experienced same ??

Thanks,

RP


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Is it obligatory to get ones experience verified by EA? I didnt bother paying that extra amount and its now in CO's hand to verify.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

rp10026391 said:


> Thanks seteternal,
> 
> In your first post, point 6 is bothering me. I think nominated occupation declaration is not required. No where in the booked and even in checklist it is mentioned that such declaration is required. I don't know how come the CO had asked in your case. Anybody from the forum experienced same ??
> 
> ...


I have searched for this myself and didn't find any info anywhere. I would appreciate if somebody could shed some light on it.


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

alihasan said:


> I have searched for this myself and didn't find any info anywhere. I would appreciate if somebody could shed some light on it.


Hi Hasan,
I have been assessed positively as an Eletrical Engineer on 25th Mar'13. I didn't submit any such declaration....


----------



## bilaval.faaz (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot @sateternal and others for your tips. 

I am a Mechanical Engineer working as Piping Layout Engineer for an Offshore Oil & Gas EPC company. I intend to lodge my application to EA for assessment in the next couple of weeks. But Would be grateful if you could guide me on the following before that..

1. I intend to claim points for skilled employment overseas. I will be completing 3 years of work experience on 27th of July 2013. So should I wait till then to lodge my application for skills assessment? Or can I get it assessed now for 2year 10 months, and then when I apply for the visa, show that I continue to work in that company and have completed 3 years. Is that possible? 

2. Out of my 3 years experience, first 2 years were part time (over 20 hours per week), but relevant to the nominated occupation. And full time since last year. So will it be considered as 3 yr experience?

3. Is it necessary to submit payslips and income tax forms? AFAIK EA booklet only mentioned Letter of employment from companies. 

4. I have already prepared 3 career episodes, but would be a lot of help if one of you can mail me yours, just to be used as reference. And the same with summary statement, need some help there. 

Thanks & Regards,

Bilal


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Bilal,

Check out the answer for your query.


1. I intend to claim points for skilled employment overseas. I will be completing 3 years of work experience on 27th of July 2013. So should I wait till then to lodge my application for skills assessment? Or can I get it assessed now for 2year 10 months, and then when I apply for the visa, show that I continue to work in that company and have completed 3 years. Is that possible? 
You can apply for EA right now & when applying for visa you can submit ur proof of employment with current date (Salary slip etc to prove u are in same organisation & claim 3 year work exp)

2. Out of my 3 years experience, first 2 years were part time (over 20 hours per week), but relevant to the nominated occupation. And full time since last year. So will it be considered as 3 yr experience?
Ur part time exp will be considered by DIAC if you have done part time after ur study .
For eg : u completed ur UG by 2009. Took part time which is related to ur UG & nominated skill & worked more than 20 hr/week btween jan 2010 and till jan 2012 & then full time. it will be acceptable. (Details from DIAC Web: Note: For the purpose of awarding points, the Department of Immigration and Citizenship considers skilled employment in the nominated occupation or a closely related occupation to be at least 20 hours every week. In determining whether your skilled employment is closely related to their nominated occupation, the department will take into consideration the occupations within one unit group classified under Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO)). However try to get some more input in this regard as well. 

3. Is it necessary to submit payslips and income tax forms? AFAIK EA booklet only mentioned Letter of employment from companies. 
If you have its better to submit. Its a additional proof. Nothing wrong in it.
Alway give as much proof as possible so they never ask any query

4. I have already prepared 3 career episodes, but would be a lot of help if one of you can mail me yours, just to be used as reference. And the same with summary statement, need some help there. 
CE are based on ur exp. Hence you know better. If you want us to review we can help out or you can get help from agent. 

Thanks & Regards,

sateternal


----------



## bilaval.faaz (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot @Sateternal!

The reason I thought I had to wait till I complete 3 years is because EA has something called as Additional Assessment service for those who wish to claim points from DIAC for skilled employment or PhD. 

Anyway, coming to the part about part time experience, I was working part time whilst I was doing my Mechanical Engineering. And it is very much relevant to what I'm doing now after my study as a Piping(mechanical) engineer. I was designated as an Associate Designer, and not Associate Engineer because I hadn't completed my graduation then. But my roles and responsibilities were the same as that of an Associate Engineer. So do you think I have a chance of DIAC/EA considering that period of skilled employment? 

And about the cdr, you're right. Actually, I had a doubt regarding summary statement. Do we download the summary statement in the MSA booklet, fill it and send it across. Or do we have to make a fresh summary statement using the above only as a reference?

Thank you once again.

And bro, your profile shows your from India. From B'lore by any chance?


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyway, coming to the part about part time experience, I was working part time whilst I was doing my Mechanical Engineering. And it is very much relevant to what I'm doing now after my study as a Piping(mechanical) engineer. I was designated as an Associate Designer, and not Associate Engineer because I hadn't completed my graduation then. But my roles and responsibilities were the same as that of an Associate Engineer. So do you think I have a chance of DIAC/EA considering that period of skilled employment? 
I am afraid ... you can not claim points. since DIAC will consider work exp after you complete ur study (Also Logically u cannot work in a field if you have not completed/qualified in study requirement in that field)

And about the cdr, you're right. Actually, I had a doubt regarding summary statement. Do we download the summary statement in the MSA booklet, fill it and send it across. Or do we have to make a fresh summary statement using the above only as a reference?
U can download & edit it as per ur requirement.

And bro, your profile shows your from India. From B'lore by any chance? 
ya.

Regards
Sateternal


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Lost Credit card during Engineers Australia Assessment

Dear Friends!

I lost my credit card yesterday and therefore I cancelled it. 

My CDR and other documents will most probably reach to EA on 13.05.30 or very soon. And TRF is already in EA.
But when they are going to charge from my card... they won't be able to charge since card has already been cancelled. New credit card can only be collected on 13.06.05.

Then I need to send EA new card details as well.

Have you guys faced to a similar situation like this?
Will EA contact me for new valid credit card details?
Or do I need to send whole set of documents again with application form?

Please advice friends...!

Regards,
IMG_SL.


----------



## sandy76 (May 2, 2013)

It would be appropriate to call EA and and act accordingly.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

sandy76 said:


> It would be appropriate to call EA and and act accordingly.


Thanks Sandy,

First I'll send an e-mail to EA. Then after my CDR reached there, I'll call them.

Thank you again.


----------



## osdjme (Jan 28, 2013)

sateternal said:


> in my case when the automated mail showed my submision dated.. after tat within 4 days i got reply. however they asked for clarification, then i submitted the clarified doc on monday & got +assessment by next monday.calling ea was taken care by my agent...



If I may ask, what was the clarification they asked for? How did they contact you for the clarification? Email or letter?


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

I also contacted them asking for my CDR application status and few days later I got an email asking for an employment document as I had submitted just the SD. I promptly emailed a scanned copy to assessment agent and also called him the next day and they said you also have to send a hard copy...it reached yesterday so lets see....


----------



## osdjme (Jan 28, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> I also contacted them asking for my CDR application status and few days later I got an email asking for an employment document as I had submitted just the SD. I promptly emailed a scanned copy to assessment agent and also called him the next day and they said you also have to send a hard copy...it reached yesterday so lets see....


Hi DesiTadka,

Which occupation did you nominate?
I called EA on Friday 5th July and was advised that my assessor needs me to address 'some shortcomings' in my CDR application. Do you think the shortcomings might just be due to incomplete documentation or related to my career episodes/summary statement? In what cases does EA assessors use the word 'shortcomings'? Anyway, I hope to receive an official notification from my assessor next week.
All the best with your assessment...


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

EA uses 'short comings' for everything and anything, if there is something missing or something not proper...anything that is required to complete the assessment. They used the same terms for me too.... The good news is that there are short comings in the case and if they are fulfilled then they can complete the assessment positively....

I have nominated several occupation... Engineering Manager, Mechanical Engineer, Materials Engineer... that said...it all depends upon what assessing authority decides ... 

I received a scanned copy of the letter from my assessing officer via email so before the hard copy reached me, I had already responded to the short comings...

Good luck to you too...



osdjme said:


> Hi DesiTadka,
> 
> Which occupation did you nominate?
> I called EA on Friday 5th July and was advised that my assessor needs me to address 'some shortcomings' in my CDR application. Do you think the shortcomings might just be due to incomplete documentation or related to my career episodes/summary statement? In what cases does EA assessors use the word 'shortcomings'? Anyway, I hope to receive an official notification from my assessor next week.
> All the best with your assessment...


----------



## osdjme (Jan 28, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> EA uses 'short comings' for everything and anything, if there is something missing or something not proper...anything that is required to complete the assessment. They used the same terms for me too.... The good news is that there are short comings in the case and if they are fulfilled then they can complete the assessment positively....
> 
> I have nominated several occupation... Engineering Manager, Mechanical Engineer, Materials Engineer... that said...it all depends upon what assessing authority decides ...
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response.
I look forward to hearing from them next week.
Cheers


----------



## osdjme (Jan 28, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> EA uses 'short comings' for everything and anything, if there is something missing or something not proper...anything that is required to complete the assessment. They used the same terms for me too.... The good news is that there are short comings in the case and if they are fulfilled then they can complete the assessment positively....
> 
> I have nominated several occupation... Engineering Manager, Mechanical Engineer, Materials Engineer... that said...it all depends upon what assessing authority decides ...
> 
> ...


Hi,

I received the letter stating the shortcomings yesterday and this basically had to do with missing reference letters for some of my previous employments. I immediately addressed this and this morning, I received a scanned copy of my positive assessment...can I submit my EOI based on this or do I have to wait until I receive the hard copy?


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

I also received positive assessment from engineers australia for Mechanical Engineer.. I HAVE to go to ACT and file for SS.. Now the occupation is open in ACT but with special condition "Must be currently employed in Canberra"... Now my agent says, it's all okay..we can go ahead and apply..

Question is can I? If Yes, would it cause any hurdle in the future?

I think you can go ahead and file EOI based on this but will have to wait for hard copy if you are filing for SS.



osdjme said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received the letter stating the shortcomings yesterday and this basically had to do with missing reference letters for some of my previous employments. I immediately addressed this and this morning, I received a scanned copy of my positive assessment...can I submit my EOI based on this or do I have to wait until I receive the hard copy?


----------



## osdjme (Jan 28, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> I also received positive assessment from engineers australia for Mechanical Engineer.. I HAVE to go to ACT and file for SS.. Now the occupation is open in ACT but with special condition "Must be currently employed in Canberra"... Now my agent says, it's all okay..we can go ahead and apply..
> 
> Question is can I? If Yes, would it cause any hurdle in the future?
> 
> I think you can go ahead and file EOI based on this but will have to wait for hard copy if you are filing for SS.


Hi,

Thanks for your response. I don't think it's actually wise to go ahead with ACT SS application if the criteria for your occupation says 'Must be currently employed in Canberra'. Are you planning to show any previous work experience? How many points do you currently have without SS? Most states seem to have included a number of special conditions as part of application criteria this year... I guess you need more advice from some of the senior members on this forum about the way forward with the ACT SS...don't go with your agent just yet as he could be wrong...
All the best...


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

55 points w/o SS. My BE & MS degree plus 10+ years of exp was assessed positive/relevant. I need that 5 points of SS unless I give ielts again as I have 6.5 in writing (rest are all above 7 bands)..

Lets see what other seniors have to say here...



osdjme said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I don't think it's actually wise to go ahead with ACT SS application if the criteria for your occupation says 'Must be currently employed in Canberra'. Are you planning to show any previous work experience? How many points do you currently have without SS? Most states seem to have included a number of special conditions as part of application criteria this year... I guess you need more advice from some of the senior members on this forum about the way forward with the ACT SS...don't go with your agent just yet as he could be wrong...
> All the best...


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi 

I am subha planning to go for a Skill Assesment with EA.i am electronics engineer with 5 years of exp in Automation and control Engineer i am applying under the Category production or plant engineer.

i have seen lot of differnet replies for self affidavit issues.so if i submit self affidavit for first 2.5 years of exp will it not be counted.

is there anyone like that


----------



## osdjme (Jan 28, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> Hi
> 
> I am subha planning to go for a Skill Assesment with EA.i am electronics engineer with 5 years of exp in Automation and control Engineer i am applying under the Category production or plant engineer.
> 
> ...



For qualifications assessment with Engineers Australia, you only need to prove your work experience if the work experience forms a basis for any of the career episodes you write. So if the 2.5 years of your experience forms a basis for any of the career episodes you write, then you'll need to submit a reference letter from the employer...
See EA MSA FAQ section: https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/FAQ/2217 for more information.
All the best...


----------



## neo656 (Jul 31, 2013)

Very informative thread. Great work guys...


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone with Australia degree qualification, got +ve skill assessment from EA here? 
How long that you get a response back from them, in weeks/months, when you submit the whole documents/CDR?

I submit mine on 29th July 2013 for plant and production Engineer. Just wondering any of you had submitted after 1 July 2013 to EA and already get their response back?


----------



## akashif (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I completed the career episodes & then started writing my summary statement. After completing the elements now I am filling in the last column "Paragraph in the Career Episode where the Element is Addressed" but I realize that I am getting a lot of repetition.
Just wanted to know that is it ok if the references repeat a lot of time in the summary statement against the elements that I have addressed in the career episodes?

Br,
Ali


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> 55 points w/o SS. My BE & MS degree plus 10+ years of exp was assessed positive/relevant. I need that 5 points of SS unless I give ielts again as I have 6.5 in writing (rest are all above 7 bands)..
> 
> Lets see what other seniors have to say here...


I think you should give IELTS again. Just a little more luck/ effort and you get 10 points and can go for 189. Why do you want to throw yourself at the mercy of SS?


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

akashif said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I completed the career episodes & then started writing my summary statement. After completing the elements now I am filling in the last column "Paragraph in the Career Episode where the Element is Addressed" but I realize that I am getting a lot of repetition.
> Just wanted to know that is it ok if the references repeat a lot of time in the summary statement against the elements that I have addressed in the career episodes?
> ...


Don't worry. It's perfectly alright.


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

akashif said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I completed the career episodes & then started writing my summary statement. After completing the elements now I am filling in the last column "Paragraph in the Career Episode where the Element is Addressed" but I realize that I am getting a lot of repetition.
> Just wanted to know that is it ok if the references repeat a lot of time in the summary statement against the elements that I have addressed in the career episodes?
> ...


Yes Ali,

Absolutely fine. I had a similar confusion but I repeated them and have a positive assessment now.

Cheers!


----------



## patelpiyush_4u (Sep 5, 2013)

sateternal said:


> It’s my time to give back to the forum team. Now that I am through with EA, I wish to share my experience. Also for further query feel free to contact me by sending private mail to my Expat forum account.
> 
> I applied through an agent since I felt few complication in my application with regard to my experience and since large volume of data need to be given, I felt a knowledgeable person need to review my doc before sending. After the process I felt the cost I paid is very high. Never mind, I got my EA assessment positive & moving forward.
> 
> ...



Dear sateternal,

Excellent work done by you, we all thank you for your help.

I have one query, Can we submit Employment reference letters and experience letters in photocopy or they ask to submit original documents.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

patelpiyush_4u said:


> Dear sateternal,
> 
> Excellent work done by you, we all thank you for your help.
> 
> I have one query, Can we submit Employment reference letters and experience letters in photocopy or they ask to submit original documents.


You can submit copies but they must be notarised.


----------



## appyandy123 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi, Found this forum really useful and at the same time some queries have immediately popped up 

I am in the process of preparing the 3 career episodes and get them assessed by EA. All the three CEs are derived from my work experience which is between 7-8 years old. I worked as an engineer from 2004 to 2008 and have changed careers since then. Hence, I work in a finance profession now and am not in an engineering domain any more.

My query is 

Along with my application, I only have my work experience certificates issued by my employer to show as proof. I read somewhere in the forum that salary slips and IT certificates are also needed for assessment although the MSA booklet does not say any of this. I have no way to obtain my 8 year old salary slips and returns. Is this mandatory?



The FAQ section on the EA website talks about Employer reference certificates for the Career Episodes. Is it the same as a work experience certificate or do we need to produce some separate certificate of reference? If yes then what is this supposed to mean? 


Once the skills are satisfactrily assessed by the EA, is it so that the person can only work in the profession for which he has been assessed; I am asking this because I will be assessed for my engg skills but will be looking for work in the finance domain.

Request the learned souls on the forum to clarify


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

Dear friends!

I am almost done writing my first career episode; Since I don't have any substantial professional experience at hand, I'm writing the CE based on my uni project. Now the difficulty I'm facing is linking my essay to Competency elements as given in the Summary statement.

I mean its very hard to properly understand the Competency elements themselves, let alone making their connection to the paragraphs of the essay. Can anyone guide me on how they went about this ?

P.S. I am an Electronics engineer.


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

sateternal said:


> It’s my time to give back to the forum team. Now that I am through with EA, I wish to share my experience. Also for further query feel free to contact me by sending private mail to my Expat forum account.
> 
> I applied through an agent since I felt few complication in my application with regard to my experience and since large volume of data need to be given, I felt a knowledgeable person need to review my doc before sending. After the process I felt the cost I paid is very high. Never mind, I got my EA assessment positive & moving forward.
> 
> ...


Hi Sateternal,

Thanks for your efforts !! This would definitely be of great help  I have some doubts regarding cdr..

I am in the process of preparing CDR for engineers australia assessment in the occupational catergory of Professional Engineer in Electrical engineering (233311). Having less than a year of experience, I am plannning to write my pre-final year project in Robotics as one my career episodes. My query here is, will it be an issue if I do it because Robotics is electronics major? BTW, I need assessment for my 4 year Electrical and Electronic Engineering degree.. Kindly provide your suggestions ..


----------



## R2HALz (Jan 9, 2015)

sateternal said:


> It’s my time to give back to the forum team. Now that I am through with EA, I wish to share my experience. Also for further query feel free to contact me by sending private mail to my Expat forum account.
> 
> I applied through an agent since I felt few complication in my application with regard to my experience and since large volume of data need to be given, I felt a knowledgeable person need to review my doc before sending. After the process I felt the cost I paid is very high. Never mind, I got my EA assessment positive & moving forward.
> 
> ...



Hi Sateternal,

thanks for useful information you provide. it would help me alot. i done my UG in 2008 mechanical engineer after wards i have continue work till now 2015. now my query is i have to opt additional assessment services for Competency Demonstration Report + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment or only standard Competency Demonstration Report is enough. 

I done three CP's 1st on UG final project . 2nd my industrial training & 3rd related to my work . is this fine ?

looking for your positive response 

Regards


----------



## R2HALz (Jan 9, 2015)

please if any one send me sample of cdr it would me help me alot .. send me at [email protected]


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi R2HALz

if you feel that DIAC will not consider your work exp and if EA validate ur exp then it will be a added advantage for you to claim point with DIAC then u can go for " Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment". Else it not a prob...


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi,
Thanks a lot for listing out the detailed process. Am in the process of writing my career episodes. Am a civil engineer by profession and have completed 2 years of work experience. Since I wouldnt be eligible for 5 points (awarded to min 3 yrs exp holders), my application would be assessed only for the degrees i suppose? And though my work experience wouldnt be assessed, wouldnt it be contradictory for me to get my episodes assessed based on my work experience? Also, please share some tips for writing a good career episode. I have drafted my first episode but am a bit uncertain regarding the format and if there is any agency for analyzing the same, kindly let me know.

Thanks again


----------



## shadmehri (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi

I am going to write a Career episode report as a chemical engineer in Oil refinery in EPC project for EA.

is there anyone to help me by send template or some example?

thank you


----------



## thanguye (May 13, 2015)

Hi Sateternal,
Thank you very much for your very detail information. I am preparing career assessment so really appreciate if you can send me some samples such as career episode and HR reference letter, CDP,....


Thank so much


----------



## arvii (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello All,

What is the different (point wise) between Professional engineer and Technologist? I do have relevant non accredited qualification and work experience for applying as a professional mechanical engineer but thinking would it be better to apply as mechanical technologist and have stronger supportive career episodes than going with engineer. 
Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## pranav.pani (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello All, 

Please guide in making CDR for Electronics Engineer. 

I hold Electronics & Communication Engineering Degree but i work in the Automation field. 

I Do Installation & Commissioning of the Industrial Machines . 

Pls guide in making CDR. 

Anyone facing same trouble like me? 

Regards


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

pranav.pani said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please guide in making CDR for Electronics Engineer.
> 
> ...


if u r gonna get ur degrees assessed then its mandatory u write ur episodes based on electronics and communication engg....but u cud subscribe to http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-engineer-australia-processing-time-frame.htm for experts to help u out


----------



## pranav.pani (Jun 30, 2015)

Dear Vinzy, 

Thank you for your kind reply. 
I m too from gujarat. 

you are applyung for 190 or 189? 

Regards


----------



## happy2009gill (Aug 21, 2015)

Dear All,

I am applying f0r Australia PR & preparing CDR. I have done electrical & electronics engineering in 2009 & having total 5.8 years of experience. During my employment, i worked with below duties.
1) Installation of Integrated power management systems like IPMS
2) Installation, Commissioning , Operation & Maintenance of Power interface units(PIU), UPS, SMPS(Switched mode power supply),Batteries, Hybrid power systems, Rectifiers, DCDC converters,
3) i worked on telecom sites to install above given systems.

I am confuse that will my experience be counted because i do not have experience in designing & developing of Electrical systems, Drives or motors.

Pls advice me anybody asap.
Thanks


----------



## Kskaran (Aug 13, 2015)

hello friends,
could u please help me with my cdr that i am preparing as i have btech in electrical engineering and working as a maintenance engineer from 2011 but in 2011 i was appointed as trainee engineer and due to companies internal crisis i was promoted in last year.And for assessment i am unable to obtain any duty certificate from my company. could any body help me out what to do.and anyone can check my cdr report i am in big confusion about my cdr report.
hope anyone will help me
thnaks


----------



## Kskaran (Aug 13, 2015)

hi seteternal and thanks for your valuable post.I found it realy helpful for me.
but I am facing some problems while lodging my file for assessmen to EA could u plz help me.
i would be thankful to u. plz give me ur email id on where i can ask u some questions.


----------



## Rajuq (Mar 5, 2015)

sateternal said:


> It’s my time to give back to the forum team. Now that I am through with EA, I wish to share my experience. Also for further query feel free to contact me by sending private mail to my Expat forum account.
> 
> I applied through an agent since I felt few complication in my application with regard to my experience and since large volume of data need to be given, I felt a knowledgeable person need to review my doc before sending. After the process I felt the cost I paid is very high. Never mind, I got my EA assessment positive & moving forward.
> 
> ...


Hi Dear,

I am Electronics and communication engineer with 5 years of experience could you please help me how to make CDRs please.
regards
raj


----------



## vmjain84 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am working on getting the reference letters from my previous employer.
Few question I have on this
Since for one particular company I worked nearly for 4.4 years out of 8 years but every year our staffing contract was changing on different companies but working for same client .

Is it OK if I get the reference letter from the Client company (as they agreed to provide ) for which actually I was working on different staffing firm stating the roles and responsibilities and also mentioning the details of all staffing firm I worked for. (It's actually difficult to contact or get letter from the staffing firm who was looking after payroll ).

Not getting sure how to proceed on this .

Please support .


----------



## Nibysara Subin (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have got a query and hoping that someone can help me out here, I am an BE in Instrumentation Engineering and also have 4 years of experience working as an Instrumentation Design Engineer, and my ANZSCO Work Code is 233513 Production or Plant Engineer - which has an Assessing Body as Engineer Australia, 

My current company where I have been working since 4 years till date, has straight forward rejected in giving a reference letter on company letter head.

I need to get a positive assessment to earn 5 points for spouse application(along with my Husband who is the primary Applicant).

Question:

1) Can I apply for assessment with EA Without showing my experience?
2) I have got a statutory declaration made by one of my supervisor on a stamp Paper and also Notarized, however MSA Booklet says to get a reference letter on a Company Letter head along with the declaration? if I had a reference I need not make a Declaration in the first place. if anyone understands this situation can you kindly help ?

Option 3:
• Reference letter endorsed by the Manager/Direct Supervisor/Human Resources Department, with
letter head, stamp, full address of the company and telephone, fax numbers, email and website addresses and date of commencement and finish etc.
*AND*
• Statutory Declaration/Affidavit by a direct supervisor providing your duties 

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Nibysara Subin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got a query and hoping that someone can help me out here, I am an BE in Instrumentation Engineering and also have 4 years of experience working as an Instrumentation Design Engineer, and my ANZSCO Work Code is 233513 Production or Plant Engineer - which has an Assessing Body as Engineer Australia,
> 
> ...


you have two choices......

1)...... If you want to get assessed for skills & W.E..........if you can not get ref. letter......ask your HR to mail in single sentence that it can not be provided as per company policy............that will work.........actually, If you can provide EA with offer letter, Appointment letter, Payslips, ID, medical insurance ( if at all available)........more than eneough to prove genuinity..........FYI.....I never submitted any so called reference lettesr to EA.


2) as you are secondary applicant...........its better to get assessed for qualification and W.E......not only to gain 5 points (partner)......that makes your application stronger......


Good luck


----------



## nawneetdalal (May 31, 2015)

Hello Guys,
One slightly off track question here - I did my computer engg and MBA before I started my career into the field of lean Six sigma.
If I read the ANZSCO description of Eng Mgmt role then my current role is nicely aligned to Eng mgmt., however the problem is :
1) I applied assessment for Engg Mgmt with AIM- they rejected my application stating "they didn't find evidence of enough people reporting into me in my previous jobs" and my current job is 2.5 months less than the minimum duration they need. 
Ideally I should wait for 2-3 month and appeal however I'm loosing my confidence on AIM.
2) Spoke to EA guys and they were helpful but as per them I should only apply with EA if I'm working in Engineering organization. 
And I work for Banking industry but in the same field ie Lean Six Sigma

I'm confused should I give an attempt with EA (for that I have to attempt the IELTS-which has 45 days waiting to attempt and 15 days for result in my current location although I already have 20Pts through PTE) or just wait and watch till June and then appeal?

If any of your friend who is from Lean Six sigma background and successful in his assessment, then please share his experience..Much appreciated.


----------



## rouzbeh.kat (Apr 3, 2016)

sateternal said:


> It’s my time to give back to the forum team. Now that I am through with EA, I wish to share my experience. Also for further query feel free to contact me by sending private mail to my Expat forum account.
> 
> I applied through an agent since I felt few complication in my application with regard to my experience and since large volume of data need to be given, I felt a knowledgeable person need to review my doc before sending. After the process I felt the cost I paid is very high. Never mind, I got my EA assessment positive & moving forward.
> 
> ...


Hi sateternal

Can u plz make it a bit clearer that what u mean by "signing nominated occupation declaration doc" in item 6?
I have work experience in chemical engineering in a refinery as a quality control engineer. what kind of occupation declaration should I sign? Chemical engineering? whats the doc?
Thank you


----------



## bhavik0506 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I am in the process of applying for the assessment of my E&C degree with engineer Australia. however i am really confused about what an official transcript means 
When you say "Academic transcript which upon request all college will give it." does it mean that i have to submit my individual semester marks sheets or is a transcript something different altogether.


----------



## Sarahjean05 (Jul 5, 2016)

hi! i hold a degree in industrial engineering and i just graduated 4 months ago. can you give me some advice for making my career episode and the CPD. thank you in advance.


----------



## piyushc (Sep 5, 2016)

I hold a degree in Electronics Engineering and I have work experience in Telecom industry for more than 3 years. I am about to lodge an assessment with EA and I have one question. The Career Episodes that I am working on is based on 2 projects from my work experience and one from the project I did during my engineering degree. Will this be okay?


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

bhavik0506 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in the process of applying for the assessment of my E&C degree with engineer Australia. however i am really confused about what an official transcript means
> When you say "Academic transcript which upon request all college will give it." does it mean that i have to submit my individual semester marks sheets or is a transcript something different altogether.


A consolidated transcript needs to be submitted which shows marks of all semesters in one sheet... 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Sarahjean05 said:


> hi! i hold a degree in industrial engineering and i just graduated 4 months ago. can you give me some advice for making my career episode and the CPD. thank you in advance.


I wrote all my career episodes based on academic projects and got my civil engineer outcome last week so don't feel that academic projects are not good... They can also get positive results but the problem would be the scope... All academic projects have very limited scope so it is up to you on how you detail it... 
Next is that industrial engineers have only 400 slots left after 12 October invite so you are running out of time... I suggest you start working on the cdr right away... And use fast track engineers australia application...

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcpuram (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi,
I will be submitting docs to EA for skill assessment soon. Should I submit consolidated marks sheet compulsorily or submitting year wise marks sheets is sufficient? I dont have consolidated marks sheet with me. For that I need to approach my university. Pl. help!


----------



## kushalav (Nov 29, 2016)

*SAMPl*

Hi, 

I am an electrical engineer looking for a sample CDR, can any one provide me a sample DOC of CDR for electrical engineers? 

Regards,

Kushalav


----------



## rcpuram (Jul 14, 2016)

kushalav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an electrical engineer looking for a sample CDR, can any one provide me a sample DOC of CDR for electrical engineers?
> 
> ...


PM me your mail id, i will share it.


----------



## kushalav (Nov 29, 2016)

*mail ID*

Hi, 

Thanks in advance, here is my mail gmail ID '<*SNIP*>' with at the rate of gmail. 

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Regards,

kushalav


----------



## rcpuram (Jul 14, 2016)

kushalav said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks in advance, here is my mail gmail ID '<*SNIP*>' with at the rate of gmail.
> 
> ...


Sample CDRs mailed to you.


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I am about to apply for Skills assesment for Civil Engineer with Engineers Australia. I am ready with my 3 Career Episodes and 1 page CDR. the only thing left now is to upload it.

I am a bit confused whether the career episodes to be submitted should be in the form of word document or are we supposed to print sign and scan in PDF and upload it? Are we supposed to sign and upload or upload the work document directly?

Also with regard to CDR, i came across some profiles wherein some of them have submitted an excel sheet mentioning number of hours spent on the seminar and how it helped them technically. I have prepared a 1 page word document, with bullet points, mentioning the seminars/papers/presentations/courses along with the location and dates. Is it mandatory to submit the Excel sheet summary as well?

Pls pls pls help me. all my paper work is done and I am stuck up with this confusion.


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

All documents should be in pdf format. No need to print, sign and scan


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi All,

Has anyone tried getting a positive outcome in their CDR using academic projects as a career episode?


----------



## rathishv (Jun 2, 2017)

sateternal said:


> It’s my time to give back to the forum team. Now that I am through with EA, I wish to share my experience. Also for further query feel free to contact me by sending private mail to my Expat forum account.
> 
> I applied through an agent since I felt few complication in my application with regard to my experience and since large volume of data need to be given, I felt a knowledgeable person need to review my doc before sending. After the process I felt the cost I paid is very high. Never mind, I got my EA assessment positive & moving forward.
> 
> ...



Hi Sateternal
I have lodged my CDR application and received the following response from my CO for the relevant experience claimed : 
*Please provide duty statement as instructed in the MSA booklet.* 

I already provided experience certificate from the first company where my skills are mentioned under the company letter pad, seal, contact info, name and position of author etc. I am not sure what more can be added regarding the duty statement.
*Is a sworn declaration listing my duties enough as the experience certificate is already there ?
*
Regarding the second company, which is my current company, I cannot obtain any official document stating my duties as it may put my job under risk. What I provided is a document showing my objectives from my company's (I work for the government) performance assessment portal where my tasks were listed. Seems my CO is not content with that. I am thinking of attaching a sworn declaration as mentioned above in this case also. 

Do you think that suffice EA's requirement ?

Would appreciate your response as I am confused with the part where CO says "as instructed in MSA booklet" as the only place where the statement of duties related to experience is mentioned din MSA booklet is the CV where it is already stated. 

Many thanks


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

sateternal said:


> It’s my time to give back to the forum team. Now that I am through with EA, I wish to share my experience. Also for further query feel free to contact me by sending private mail to my Expat forum account.
> 
> I applied through an agent since I felt few complication in my application with regard to my experience and since large volume of data need to be given, I felt a knowledgeable person need to review my doc before sending. After the process I felt the cost I paid is very high. Never mind, I got my EA assessment positive & moving forward.
> 
> ...


You went through MSA or RSEA ?


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

AA189 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am about to apply for Skills assesment for Civil Engineer with Engineers Australia. I am ready with my 3 Career Episodes and 1 page CDR. the only thing left now is to upload it.
> 
> ...



I'm just curious if you read the MSA booklet at all?
It is mentioned in the booklet that CPD statement needs to be a single page document.
No excel file is required.


----------



## Ramdpak (Nov 19, 2018)

bilaval.faaz said:


> Thanks a lot @sateternal and others for your tips.
> 
> I am a Mechanical Engineer working as Piping Layout Engineer for an Offshore Oil & Gas EPC company. I intend to lodge my application to EA for assessment in the next couple of weeks. But Would be grateful if you could guide me on the following before that..
> 
> ...


Hi Bilal, Can you pls update your status? Thanks.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Abhinav Singh said:


> Hi All,
> This is the responce I have received: -
> Please note for this experience to be recorded :
> 
> ...


I submitted following documents with my application and there was not a single problem in my application and I got the result right away. 

1) Experience letters for all the designations/jobs I hold in which joining dates (from & to), designation, and salary was mentioned (Signed & stamped by HR on company letter head)
2) Job description experience letters for all the designations/jobs I hold in which joining dates (from & to), designation, my roles and responsibilities were mentioned (Signed & stamped by HR & my line manager on company letter head)

Since I have only 5 years of working experience and I have performed 3 different roles so I submitted 6 experience letters along with CE1,2,3 and CPD. I faced no issue.

I only applied for Skills Assessment not RSEA.


----------

